# Forum > Discussion > Friendly Banter >  Fan translators woes ( ! :O )

## Kaworu

[Warning, I will be whining a little bit xD]

Hi people!

Recently some thoughts have been jumping around in my head, so I decided to write them in this topic :-P

As you might know, I am a translator of sorts. I mean, I like RPGs and most RPGs are in English, and, well, we do not have that big access to them in Poland. Sure, we have (especially recently) a lot of Polish RPG publishers, but still, theres a lot of really nice and swell games that hadnt seen publication in my native language. 

So, I kinda translated a few of them :-P This is my hobby (and a meditation-al exercise that puts my schizophrenic brain in the right state  please, dont ask, its complicated xD) and I really like that. However, I just realized something.

I am in the process of translating a fan conversion of Exalted rules into Fate Core mechanics into English. I have quite a lot of pages, cause over 50 as of this moment and I see no end of that? XD Seriously, I just translated some basics, Solars, Abyssals and now Infernals. There is still SO MUCH TO DO!!! :( HALP :(

And this is not the only problem I have. There are so many nice games I would like to translate into Polish  the whole of Fate Core and settings (luckily, they are all CC licensed!). And now the Cypher System using CSOL is getting extended! And of course, Pathfinder 1e is pretty cool, but, you know, it is kinda too much for one person project, even though sometimes I like to fantasize (xD)

I mean, there are so many things, yet so little time! Aaaaaa! Why Eclipse Phase technology does not exist? I wanna fork myself and be in a cyberspace where 48h are 1h in real life! BWAAAAAAA :( :( :( :( :(

Okay, but seriously, sometimes I feel like nice games are produces faster than I am able to translate. And this is not the only problem! I have to present the translation somehow to the general populace, right? And formatting 2 times  once per LibreOffice and second for Wikidot is waaaay to much, sadly :/ 

I tried to create a project on OSDN.net, so I would just translate files  in this case, Fate SRD  and people would just download them. Guess what? My project is awaiting acceptance for longer than 2 weeks now! :/ Even though I had filled a ticket, too! (argh!).

So I think I will not do it the way I planned can you even use, I dunno, GitHub for similar purposes? 0_o I am asking in all seriousness

Maybe I should reconsider OurProject.org? What do you think? But maybe thats after the never-ending Exalted: Fate Core Edition will get finished? Oh my, artifacts alone are 40 pages and I would also need to kinda regroup them, they are all over the place (xD)

Just some (random ?) things in the topic in my head recently :-P I thought I might share with ya! ;-)

PS. When I am looking at the translation of Exalted: Fate Core Edition, I believe that using, I dunno, OmegaT would be a good idea. However, it feels like a very technical and esoteric skill and I do not think I would be able to learn how to use such a software. Hm halp? :(

So yup, thats the state of things in my personal, unofficial translators journey. Kinda wanted to write it all to yall. Dunno why, my needs sometimes surprise even me (xD)

;-)

----------

